# Интернет > В помощь вебмастеру >  Скрыть расположение хостинга.

## webGeorg

Здравствуйте
Помогите пожалуйста. Хочу разместить сайт на хостинге в России, но чтоб при проверке моего сайта (домена) определяло местоположения сайта - Республика Беларусь (хостинг в РБ - есть).
Зачем? в РБ есть закон обязывающий размещать все коммерческие сайты только на хостингах в РБ, но в Белоруссии нет реально хороших хостингов под большие проекты, а сервера стоят очень дорого.
Вот как это реализовать? не знаю?) нужно: разместить сайт в РФ через переадресацию запросов хостинга в РБ.

----------


## berillxvi

В Белоруссии хостинга никогда и не было, но он есть в Беларуси.
Эти требования для интерне-магазинов, если у вас не домен BY, то располагайте где хотите.
То что вы просите называется прокси-сервер. Весьма спорное решение.

----------

